
Dimensions of Dialogue - tobr
https://www.joelsimon.net/dimensions-of-dialogue.html
======
joe_the_user
The proto-language problem is important because human language seems like a
distinct, set thing. But still, there had to a point "halfway" between human-
language and not-human-language and would be a proto-language (primitive
language-like systems [1]).

Is a way of piping data a language or a proto-language?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Origin_of_language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Origin_of_language)

------
HocusLocus
Dare to investigate the source

[https://vimeo.com/116020064](https://vimeo.com/116020064)

